# Vancouver, Canada: HELP



## Cruiser Too

We're scheduled on a cruise in September, that departs from "_Canada Place_".

We're considering spending a few nights in Vancouver before boarding the ship.

We stayed at the Renaissance Vancouver Hotel Harbourside and loved it.
Alas... a bit too expen$ive now. 

So....
Can someone suggest a hotel that is reasonably close to _Canada Place_ ?
Walking distance would be Utopia but hotels that close, would be beyond our means.​
Our budget is $75 to $100 US, per night. 

Second question:
How reasonable are taxis if we're beyond "walking distance" from _Canada Place_ ?

Thank You !!!!


----------



## BevL

Way too soon for good deals.  I'd wait and try Priceline.  Unless there is a dramatic change in the economy, you'll probably get something.  

You could try your dates at the Fairmont Waterfront.  Try using NFAF in the promotion field.  THis has been posted on Flyertalk and there are some great prices for a great hotel, although I can't guarantee it will work for your dates.

Also, subscribe to the Travelzoo Canada version for their weekly updates.

I've also taken the liberty of moving your post to the Canada board with a redirect.


----------



## abbekit

I agree.  If you can wait then prices may drop even on 4* and 5* hotels to bring them into your price range.

We were looking for a pre-cruise night in Miami for this coming weekend.  I've been checking hotel rates for over a month.  Last night one of my top choices for a beach front 4* resort dropped their rate from $192 to $112 for the night I wanted (otherwise I was going to bid Priceline for something in the general area).  

I grabbed the room and booked it on-line as fast as I could.  Today the rate went back UP to $218 for the same hotel room.

I realize some people don't have the stomach to play wait and see but in a big city like Vancouver you'll find something even at the last minute (UNLESS there is something big going on in town like a huge festival or sporting event).

For sake of comfort you may want to go ahead and book a refundable room at a rate you can live with and then keep checking the all the internet hotel sites for a better hotel/rate.


----------



## tashamen

How about North Vancouver instead?  The Seabus to North Vancouver is very convenient - it's only about 10 minutes across.  We stayed in Lonsdale Quay Hotel there some years ago, and at least then it was very reasonable and the views were great.  Also convenient to restaurants etc.  There may also be other hotels in that area.


----------



## Cruiser Too

tashamen said:


> How about North Vancouver instead?  The Seabus to North Vancouver is very convenient - it's only about 10 minutes across.  We stayed in Lonsdale Quay Hotel there some years ago, and at least then it was very reasonable and the views were great.  Also convenient to restaurants etc.  There may also be other hotels in that area.



Never thought of that !!!
We hopped on the Seabus when we stayed at the "Renaissance Vancouver".
Nice ride to Lonsdale Quay.
From there we hopped on a bus and visited a fish hatchery.
Can't remember... is the Seabus station within walking distance with luggage ?

Doug


----------



## Cruiser Too

BevL said:


> Way too soon for good deals.  I'd wait and try Priceline.  Unless there is a dramatic change in the economy, you'll probably get something.
> 
> You could try your dates at the Fairmont Waterfront.  Try using NFAF in the promotion field.  THis has been posted on Flyertalk and there are some great prices for a great hotel, although I can't guarantee it will work for your dates.
> 
> Also, subscribe to the Travelzoo Canada version for their weekly updates.
> 
> I've also taken the liberty of moving your post to the Canada board with a redirect.



*BevL...* a name from the distant past.  
I believe you helped us with some good info when we visited Vancouver.

The _Fairmont Waterfront_ would be really neat.
We'll be taking the "_Vancouver Airporter_" and that's the stop for Canada Place !

Just out of curiosity, I checked out the rates for the Renaissance Vancouver within the next 2-weeks.
Got Great Rates !!!
When I tried for "September 2009", the rates were sky HIGH !!!!  

I'd HATE to wait 2-weeks before our cruise to book our rooms.  
And... I'll have to book our air to Vancouver some time in July-August.  

I'll check out the Waterfront using the "NFAF" code.

*Another question:*
If I try Priceline... which "locale/area" should I specify ???
I wanna be as close to Canada Place as reasonably possible (affordable)​
Doug


----------



## Cruiser Too

abbekit said:


> ......... I realize some people don't have the stomach to play wait and see but in a big city like Vancouver you'll find something even at the last minute (UNLESS there is something big going on in town like a huge festival or sporting event)...... For sake of comfort you may want to go ahead and book a refundable room at a rate you can live with and then keep checking the all the internet hotel sites for a better hotel/rate.



That's a good tip about booking a "refundable" room.
And praying to _Hotel Gods_ for lower rates !!!


----------



## tashamen

Doug.Kaya said:


> Can't remember... is the Seabus station within walking distance with luggage



I'd say that it's an easy walk from the Waterfront Station to Canada Place, even with luggage.  And on the other end the Lonsdale Quay Hotel is right there.


----------



## Cruiser Too

tashamen said:


> I'd say that it's an easy walk from the Waterfront Station to Canada Place, even with luggage.  And on the other end the Lonsdale Quay Hotel is right there.



Thanks Tashamen !!!


----------



## Cruiser Too

tashamen said:


> I'd say that it's an easy walk from the Waterfront Station to Canada Place, even with luggage.  And on the other end the Lonsdale Quay Hotel is right there.



Just out of curiosity, I checked for 3-nights in September.
With tax the total was $685.26 for their cheapest room :ignore: 

I'll check again as September approaches.


----------



## northpole

There is a new Skytrain line being built that will go directly from the Vancouver airport to Waterfront station/Canada place in 22 minutes.  The new skytrain will open labour day (right around the time that you're arriving).

This means that you could stay at another hotel in Vancouver, that's right along this line, without having to stay in the expensive downtown.  Then, when you want to sightsee, you'll be only minutes away by skytrain.

The skytrain will go north/south along Cambie street, so you can look for hotels on Cambie, there are a few around Cambie and Broadway.  If you wait until the last minute though, you should be able to get a nice place downtown.

Here is the link for the new train
http://www.canadaline.ca

September is a great time to come, you might want to stay even longer and make more of a trip out of it!

If you're looking for a very cheap, but clean place to stay, try Shaughnessy Village http://www.shaughnessyvillage.com/
Their rooms are quite small (like on a cruise ship people say) but they're clean and include breakfast.  This hotel advertises itself as Canada's largest Bed and Breakfast.  The rates for 2 (includnig breakfast) are under 70U$.  Unfortunately, it's not downtown or along the new skytrain line...


----------



## Cruiser Too

northpole said:


> There is a new Skytrain line being built that will go directly from the Vancouver airport to Waterfront station/Canada place in 22 minutes.  The new skytrain will open labour day (right around the time that you're arriving)...



Holy Toledo !!!
Thanks NorthPole !!!!


----------



## jlp879

*Use Priceline for best deals*

I used Priceline for our Vancouver trip last August.  On Priceline, only check Downtown Vancouver.  Make sure to check biddingfortravel.com for recent finds in the area.  We ended up at the Renaissance Vancouver Harbourside for $80 per night.  Alas, didn't have the Harbour view, but we were thrilled with the price.


----------



## BevL

If you plan on using the new Canada Line and staying out towards the airport or some such thing, make sure you book a room you can cancel and keep checking on its progress.  It's still far from finished.


Definitely check biddingfortravel.com for Priceline.  I think you want four star or better to avoid getting the Sandman Inn which is quite a ways from what I consider downtown.


----------



## Cruiser Too

BevL said:


> If you plan on using the new Canada Line and staying out towards the airport or some such thing, make sure you book a room you can cancel and keep checking on its progress.  It's still far from finished..... Definitely check biddingfortravel.com for Priceline.  I think you want four star or better to avoid getting the Sandman Inn which is quite a ways from what I consider downtown.



Thanks BevL


----------



## Cruiser Too

jlp879 said:


> I used Priceline for our Vancouver trip last August.  On Priceline, only check Downtown Vancouver.  Make sure to check biddingfortravel.com for recent finds in the area.  We ended up at the Renaissance Vancouver Harbourside for $80 per night.  Alas, didn't have the Harbour view, but we were thrilled with the price.



Hi JLP879  

VERY interesting !
*So, the Renaissance Vancouver Harbourside is considered "DownTown" ?*  

Guess we lucked out when we stayed at the Renaissance... we had a Harbour view and could see the cruise ships dock and set sail.
Also could see the string of lights on a bridge referred to as ".... Pearls".
Forgot the name preceding "Pearls".

Perhaps a Canadian could chime in and tell us ???


----------



## BevL

Doug.Kaya said:


> Hi JLP879
> 
> VERY interesting !
> *So, the Renaissance Vancouver Harbourside is considered "DownTown" ?*
> 
> Guess we lucked out when we stayed at the Renaissance... we had a Harbour view and could see the cruise ships dock and set sail.
> Also could see the string of lights on a bridge referred to as ".... Pearls".
> Forgot the name preceding "Pearls".
> 
> Perhaps a Canadian could chime in and tell us ???



Yes.  We got that hotel on Priceline once for an overnight stay downtown.  We were offered a harbour view for an additional charge.  Haven't stayed there in a while as we were getting the Days Inn for free for the last few years - unfortunately the Wyndham Best Rate Guarantee program ended April 1st so we'll have to go back to paying for rooms!!

But downtown covers a pretty large area, right from Stanley Park to the Cambie Street Bridge.


----------



## Cruiser Too

Thanks BevL


----------



## sailingman22

I would try signing up for www.travelzoo.ca It usually lists 1 Vancouver downtown hotel at a reasonable rate on its weekly top 40 deals. Good luck.


----------



## Cruiser Too

sailingman22 said:


> I would try signing up for www.travelzoo.ca It usually lists 1 Vancouver downtown hotel at a reasonable rate on its weekly top 40 deals. Good luck.



Thanks SailingMan !!!

Will check out the site.


----------



## John Cummings

We stayed at the Fairmont Waterfront hotel for 4 nights in August 2007. It is a great location right across from Canada Place. I seriously doubt it will be in your price range. We paid $452 /nt. for a waterfront room on an upper floor. Try Skoozi's Restaurant downtown for a nice breakfast. It is just a couple blocks or so from Canada Place.


----------



## sailingman22

Doug,

This weeks www.travelzoo.ca special for Vanvouver was The Westin Grand for$159 midweek May 25 - Sept. 30; Add $10 for Weekends

This 'suite' deal doesn't end here. Guests also receive exclusive savings valued at over $700 for more than 35 Vancouver attractions. For example:

2-for-1 admission at Vancouver Lookout
10% off any Ziptrek Eco Tour
20% off admission at Capilano Suspension Bridge

Book a reservation and keep checking the the travelzoo website for cheaper or more convenient locations. I also subscribe to the US site at travelzoo.com


----------



## Cruiser Too

John Cummings said:


> We stayed at the Fairmont Waterfront hotel for 4 nights in August 2007. It is a great location right across from Canada Place. I seriously doubt it will be in your price range. We paid $452 /nt. for a waterfront room on an upper floor.



Thanks John !  
Great Hotel,
Greater Location,
but....
Way, way, way, outta our budget,  
especially considering $452/night was two years ago.

Doug


----------



## Cruiser Too

sailingman22 said:


> Doug, This weeks www.travelzoo.ca special for Vanvouver was The Westin Grand for$159 midweek May 25 - Sept. 30; Add $10 for Weekends......... Book a reservation and keep checking the the travelzoo website for cheaper or more convenient locations. I also subscribe to the US site at travelzoo.com



Hi SailingMan22  

I checked TravelZoo and it says:
"_Would you like to receive more information about this deal? The Travelzoo Top 20® has the most amazing travel deals but you must sign up to see them.      Join over 800,000 Canadians who receive the Travelzoo Top 20 in their inboxes every Wednesday. Signing up is free & easy!_"

Yikes !!!
Sounds like this only applies to Canadians.
Us Yanks don't qualify ???

Doug


----------



## BevL

Well, considering we Canucks all look at the regular Travelzoo site, I think we'll let you into our special club.

It's really just a search type engine that guides you to other websites.


----------



## Cruiser Too

BevL said:


> Well, considering we Canucks all look at the regular Travelzoo site, I think we'll let you into our special club......
> It's really just a search type engine that guides you to other websites.



Hi BevL  

I recall seeing something about "where you reside" when subscribing.
I wonder if this info is used as a departure-location for deals or perhaps the amounts stated are in Canadian "dollars" vs "foreign currencies ?

I see the $ sign used and wondered if it's US or Canadian.

Doug


----------



## John Cummings

Doug.Kaya said:


> Thanks John !
> Great Hotel,
> Greater Location,
> but....
> Way, way, way, outta our budget,
> especially considering $452/night was two years ago.
> 
> Doug



I checked them out and the rates are lower this year but are still very high. The NFAF code is not valid. I used the seniors rate and it was $339 for September. Hotels everywhere are discounting their rates substantially. Hotel rates in Canada, especially Vancouver, are considerably more expensive than comparable hotels in the US. The rating system for hotels in Canada is different than the US. Typically a hotel rated as 4* in Canada would be a 3* in the US.

The problem I have with Priceline is you cannot choose the hotel you want to stay at.


----------



## sailingman22

I use travelzoo.ca for travel options geared for people living in Canada and travelzoo.com for quick side trips to Vegas, see the kids, or international travel to Europe. 

Deals on either site sell out very quickly so you have to call and book the reservation immediately.


----------



## John Cummings

As mentioned earlier, Travelzoo is basically a search operation that finds the deals offered. Anybody can use either the US or Canadian one regardless of where they live. When you click on an offer, you will go to whomever is offering the deal which may be the hotel itself or some travel web site. A lot of hotels will match any deal found on the web by contacting the hotel directly. The hotel would rather match the offer so they don't have to pay a fee to the travel site.

I subscribe to Travelzoo and receive their offers vie e-mail. I also check other sites. I then contact the hotel I want directly, either on-line or by phone. I then negotiate the best price I can which is as at least as good and may be better. Typically, travel web sites do not allow for AAA, Seniors, etc. discounts that the hotels do.


----------



## eal

There are two travelzoos - travelzoo.ca and travelzoo.com

This is similar to Expedia, Travelocity, etc.  the .ca sites give prices in Cdn $$


----------



## Cruiser Too

eal said:


> There are two travelzoos - travelzoo.ca and travelzoo.com
> 
> This is similar to Expedia, Travelocity, etc.  *the .ca sites give prices in Cdn $$*



Thanks for answering my question about the "dollar" amount !!!! :whoopie:


----------



## Cruiser Too

Thank You John and SailingMan22


----------



## Jwerking

Hi Doug:

It has been a long time, how are you and Dee Dee?

We just got back from a week in Vancouver and Whistler's.  I would definitely suggest spending some time in Vancouver there if you have not done so previously.  Due to early flights, we spent the night at the Marriott Vancouver AP thru bidding at Priceline - it was for a Friday night at $65 US and bid about 3 wks in advance.  Nice hotel and runs a free shuttle to the AP every 30 mins.

Joyce


----------



## Cruiser Too

_Hi Doug:  It has been a long time, how are you and Dee Dee?_

Greetings Joyce  
We're fine... both FULLY retired :whoopie: 

_We just got back from a week in Vancouver and Whistler's. 
I would definitely suggest spending some time in Vancouver there if you have not done so previously._

Around 5 years ago, we spent a week at the Renaissance Harborside.
Used Marriott "points".... back in the old days when the points had more value.  
Really enjoyed ourselves !!!

_Due to early flights, we spent the night at the Marriott Vancouver AP thru bidding at Priceline - 
it was for a Friday night at $65 US and bid about 3 wks in advance.  
Nice hotel and runs a free shuttle to the AP every 30 mins._

Thanks for the info regarding bidding timeframe !!!

Hoping to snag a half-way good deal on hotel rates.
Would like to spend 3-5 days in Vancouver before boarding ship.

Ciao !

D & D


----------



## JackieD

We bid on priceline for a room for 2 nights after our Alaskan cruise the first week of June.  We got the Renaissance Harborside for $75 a room.  We bid on two rooms since there were 5 of us.  Had I known they have two beds & a chaise lounge (which my 9 yo BEGGED to sleep on....)we would've only gotten one room. You never know what you'll get with PL.  We requested and received connecting rooms with a harbor view.  Priceline categorized it as a 3 1/2 star.


----------



## Cruiser Too

JackieD said:


> We bid on priceline for a room for 2 nights after our Alaskan cruise the first week of June.  We got the Renaissance Harborside for $75 a room.  We bid on two rooms since there were 5 of us.  Had I known they have two beds & a chaise lounge (which my 9 yo BEGGED to sleep on....)we would've only gotten one room. You never know what you'll get with PL.  We requested and received connecting rooms with a harbor view.  Priceline categorized it as a 3 1/2 star.



Thanks JackieD  

I would let Priceline have "pick of the litter" for the Renaissance Harborside for around $75.  

BTW: 
Was that "$75", US or Canadian ?
Was that the FULL price or was tax added to the total ?

TIA, Doug


----------



## lily28

I bid $80 on priceline for 2 night stays before the alaskan cruise and got Hyatt vancouver which is in walking distance to the cruise terminal.  the bid is in US dollar and tax/service fee is additional.


----------



## Cruiser Too

lily28 said:


> I bid $80 on priceline for 2 night stays before the alaskan cruise and got Hyatt vancouver which is in walking distance to the cruise terminal.  the bid is in US dollar and tax/service fee is additional.



Hi Lily  

W-A-L-K-I-N-G distance is what I'm looking for.

But, with my luck, I'll end up in Timbuktu !  

Is there a way to increase my chances on landing one
close to Canada Place ?

Re: "bid is in US dollar and tax/service fee is additional"

What... pray tell are "service fee" ???


----------



## lily28

priceline charges tax/fee to the bidding price. when you put in a bid and hit enter, the next page will show the total price including tax/fee. you will have a chance to review the price or change the price before confirming it. once you agree to the final price, priceline will search for the hotels for you.  good luck


----------



## Cruiser Too

lily28 said:


> priceline charges tax/fee to the bidding price. when you put in a bid and hit enter, the next page will show the total price including tax/fee. you will have a chance to review the price or change the price before confirming it. once you agree to the final price, priceline will search for the hotels for you.  good luck



Thanks for the clarification re: Priceline.

Obviously... I haven't used Priceline in a lonnnnnnnnnng time.  

Doug


----------



## JackieD

Doug,

I agree with Lily.  Put in a mock bid and it'll show you exactly what the charges would be if accepted.  Just now I put in $75 and this is what it said:

Offer Price Per Room, Per Night: US$75.00 
Subtotal: US$75.00  
Taxes and Services Fees: US$19.68 
Total Charges: US$94.68  

Check out betterbidding.com if you want to checkout the PL ins and outs better.

Worse case and you're not walking distance, just grab a cab.  Don't think it could be very much from any of the downtown hotels and you could be saving a lot of $$$ using Priceline.

good luck and have a great time on your cruise, I know we did!! :whoopie:


----------



## Cruiser Too

JackieD said:


> Doug,
> 
> I agree with Lily.  Put in a mock bid and it'll show you exactly what the charges would be if accepted.  Just now I put in $75 and this is what it said:
> 
> Offer Price Per Room, Per Night: US$75.00
> Subtotal: US$75.00
> Taxes and Services Fees: US$19.68
> Total Charges: US$94.68



*Yikes...* what would you have done if your "mock" bid was accepted !  



> Check out betterbidding.com if you want to checkout the PL ins and outs better.



I registered on Priceline and did a semi-mock bid...
Didn't filled out the section where you're supposed to put in your Offer.
So.... I'm s-l-o-w-i-n-g getting the hang of it.

Thanks to all the helpful hints and tips guys and gals !!! 



> Worse case and you're not walking distance, just grab a cab.  Don't think it could be very much from any of the downtown hotels and you could be saving a lot of $$$ using Priceline.



I snooped around Priceline and came up with two hotels that might fit the bill.

Cascadia Hotel & Suites 1234 Hornby Street 
Pacific Palisades Hotel   1277 Robson Street

The _Cascadia_ is a mile from Canada Place and includes a kitchen and free breakfast.
The _Pacific Palisades_ is approximately 8/10 of a mile away.

Both short taxi rides to the pier.
We can easily walk it but.. with luggage..... *NOPE !!!* 

I'll check out BetterBidding to learn more about the ins-and-outs.

Thanks...

Doug


----------



## JackieD

If you are seeing actual hotel names that 'would fit the bill', you're not on the bidding section of Priceline.  My mock bid wouldn't be accepted because that screen is BEFORE the screen where you put in your credit card information.  With Priceline's bidding you don't get to pick your hotel.

If you're in doubt about bidding, then I suggest you go to Cruisecritic.com and look under the forums section on the main page.  From there, look for 'North American Homeports' - West Coast departures.  Do a search for Vancouver and you'll get a wealth of information.  It is extremely helpful in finding great hotels, discounts, transportation and general information about Vancouver from people who live there.

Also, if you have your local Entertainment book you can find some nice discounts using the Entertainment rate.  I know on some hotels it was worth 20-50% off.  If you don't have a book, you can always call each hotel you're interested in and ask if they take the Ent. disc. before you order a book.

I know using Priceline can be scary.  Everytime I bid on something, I check, recheck and check again my dates, the area and my criteria because once you hit 'buy room' it's done if it's accepted by a hotel. But priceline can save you 2-3 times on rack rates.

We loved Vancouver and hope you have the great weather we had in Canada & Alaska.


----------



## Cruiser Too

JackieD said:


> If you are seeing actual hotel names that 'would fit the bill', you're not on the bidding section of Priceline.  My mock bid wouldn't be accepted because that screen is BEFORE the screen where you put in your credit card information.  With Priceline's bidding you don't get to pick your hotel.



Hi JackieD  

I was in the Bidding section of Priceline.
In that section, there's a link:
"_Not Sure What to Bid? Click here to shop and compare prices._"
Sample link: 
http://travela.priceline.com/hotel/searchResults.do?jsk=2003010a1f03010a20090622213203846311294993&key=fw9pdqyl&showDP=y

that displays hotels in the "zone" you plan to place a bid on
and priceline's negotiated rates that are offered for sale.  

This is great because you can use it as a guide on how much to bid.  



JackieD said:


> I know using Priceline can be scary.  Everytime I bid on something, I check, recheck and check again my dates, the area and my criteria because once you hit 'buy room' it's done if it's accepted by a hotel. But priceline can save you 2-3 times on rack rates.



*LOL !!!!*
That's exactly what I check, re-check and triple-check when I place a reservation at our home resort or rent a car or buy tickets, etc. etc.

Thanks Again....

Doug


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

JackieD said:


> Doug,
> 
> I agree with Lily.  Put in a mock bid and it'll show you exactly what the charges would be if accepted.  Just now I put in $75 and this is what it said:
> 
> Offer Price Per Room, Per Night: US$75.00
> Subtotal: US$75.00
> Taxes and Services Fees: US$19.68
> Total Charges: US$94.68
> 
> Check out betterbidding.com if you want to checkout the PL ins and outs better.
> 
> Worse case and you're not walking distance, just grab a cab.  Don't think it could be very much from any of the downtown hotels and you could be saving a lot of $$$ using Priceline.
> 
> good luck and have a great time on your cruise, I know we did!! :whoopie:





Doug.Kaya said:


> *Yikes...* what would you have done if your "mock" bid was accepted !


The page that Jackie was referring to is the page *before* you submit your charges.  It shows a summary of what will be charged to your card should you decide to submit a bid and the bid is accepted.

If you're still nervous, you can always just use an incorrect 3-digit security code from the back of the card.  That way if you do make a mistake it won't charge to your card.


----------



## Cruiser Too

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The page that Jackie was referring to is the page *before* you submit your charges.  It shows a summary of what will be charged to your card should you decide to submit a bid and the bid is accepted......  If you're still nervous, you can always just use an incorrect 3-digit security code from the back of the card.  That way if you do make a mistake it won't charge to your card.



Got It !!!

Thanks Steve !

Regarding: 
"_Democracy is two wolves and a rabbit voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well armed rabbit preventing the vote from being enforced._"

In that case, 
I'll take LIBERTY, over Democracy, any day of the week !!!


----------



## lily28

I find the range of suggested price by priceline often higher than what I want and I always bid lower than priceline's lowest suggested price.  I think the most inportant thing is pick the location of where you want to stay.  If I don't know the area well, I bid only hotels with at least 31/2 stars so I won't get a nasty surprise.  

I also suggest you check the hotel prices on other websites like expedia. I bid on hotels at hong kong and tokyo for stay in march and april this yr on priceline and I couldn't get hotels there at the price range I want.  since I don't know the hotel names in advance, I want a good price to compensate for the uncertainty.  I ended up getting an even better prices at Hong Kong ($65/night) and tokyo ($95/night) via expedia


----------



## Cruiser Too

lily28 said:


> I find the range of suggested price by priceline often higher than what I want and I always bid lower than priceline's lowest suggested price.  I think the most inportant thing is pick the location of where you want to stay.  If I don't know the area well, I bid only hotels with at least 31/2 stars so I won't get a nasty surprise....... I also suggest you check the hotel prices on other websites like expedia. I bid on hotels at hong kong and tokyo for stay in march and april this yr on priceline and I couldn't get hotels there at the price range I want.  since I don't know the hotel names in advance, I want a good price to compensate for the uncertainty.  I ended up getting an even better prices at Hong Kong ($65/night) and tokyo ($95/night) via expedia



Very good info Lily !
It pays to shop around and be an informed consumer. 

Thanks !!!!


----------



## John Cummings

The first thing I do is check the hotels on Trip Advisor for the location I am going to. I am not looking for price at this time but am looking for the user reviews. You can also use their forums for the particular location. Once I find the hotel(s) that would meet my requirements then I start searching for the best price. I use several travel sites such as hot wire, sidestep, etc. Then I check the hotel's web sites. One problem with the travel sites is they usually do not offer the discounts for seniors, AAA, etc. that the hotels do. Once I settle on where I want to stay, then I call them to see if I can negotiate a lower price which is often the case. If they don't offer a lower price by phone, I am sometimes able to negotiate extras such as free breakfasts or room upgrades. I always end up by booking the hotels directly either on their web site or by phone as it has always ended up being the cheapest. It is very important to me that I get exactly what I want so Priceline won't work for me.


----------



## Cruiser Too

John Cummings said:


> ................Once I settle on where I want to stay, then I call them to see if I can negotiate a lower price which is often the case. If they don't offer a lower price by phone, I am sometimes able to negotiate extras such as free breakfasts or room upgrades. I always end up by booking the hotels directly either on their web site or by phone as it has always ended up being the cheapest.



I heard about calling the hotels directly to "negotiate" a better deal than what's posted in their ads and website.

You'd have to speak with a manager or someone authorized to "negotiate".
These are *not* the people, who answer the phones.

So.... must you ask to speak with a "manager" ?
The reception desk usually asks for your name and "the nature of your call ?"

I worked at a place and the manager/owner instructed us to "take a message"


----------



## John Cummings

Doug.Kaya said:


> I heard about calling the hotels directly to "negotiate" a better deal than what's posted in their ads and website.
> 
> You'd have to speak with a manager or someone authorized to "negotiate".
> These are *not* the people, who answer the phones.
> 
> So.... must you ask to speak with a "manager" ?
> The reception desk usually asks for your name and "the nature of your call ?"
> 
> I worked at a place and the manager/owner instructed us to "take a message"



I just ask for the person at reservations. If they are not authorized to negotiate then they will refer you to the manager or somebody that can. Make sure you call in the morning or early afternoon but not at lunchtime. I have never had a problem talking to somebody though that doesn't guarantee they will negotiate. Sometimes they will tell you that they can't even match the on-line price at their web site. However, I usually have been able to get something over the phone. We stay in a lot of hotels every year and this has always worked. A lot depends on the competition in the area and their projected occupancy. You just never know but it is worth it to try. Bear in mind that I am going to stay at the hotel anyway as I selected it based on reviews, etc. but I don't tell them that.

It also pays to join the hotel's loyalty programs prior to booking. You can do it on-line. It doesn't cost anything and often they are more willing to negotiate even if you haven't earned any points. At the least, you will probably get a few extras. I belong to 11 different ones. Hyatt's Gold Passport has been the most generous. It is a very competitive business.


----------



## Cruiser Too

John Cummings said:


> I just ask for the person at reservations. If they are not authorized to negotiate then they will refer you to the manager or somebody that can. Make sure you call in the morning or early afternoon but not at lunchtime. I have never had a problem talking to somebody though that doesn't guarantee they will negotiate. Sometimes they will tell you that they can't even match the on-line price at their web site. However, I usually have been able to get something over the phone. We stay in a lot of hotels every year and this has always worked. A lot depends on the competition in the area and their projected occupancy. You just never know but it is worth it to try. Bear in mind that I am going to stay at the hotel anyway as I selected it based on reviews, etc. but I don't tell them that.
> 
> It also pays to join the hotel's loyalty programs prior to booking. You can do it on-line. It doesn't cost anything and often they are more willing to negotiate even if you haven't earned any points. At the least, you will probably get a few extras. I belong to 11 different ones. Hyatt's Gold Passport has been the most generous. It is a very competitive business.



Thank You John for your extensive reply !!! :whoopie: 

Regarding hotel's loyalty programs... I belong to Marriott's.
The problem is:
They advertise that their posted rates for their rooms,
are the cheapest you'll find anywhere 
(websites, travel agents, bulk sellers, etc.)

Have you had any luck negotiating with them ???

Doug


----------



## John Cummings

Doug.Kaya said:


> Thank You John for your extensive reply !!! :whoopie:
> 
> Regarding hotel's loyalty programs... I belong to Marriott's.
> The problem is:
> They advertise that their posted rates for their rooms,
> are the cheapest you'll find anywhere
> (websites, travel agents, bulk sellers, etc.)
> 
> Have you had any luck negotiating with them ???
> 
> Doug



Most of the hotel web sites say that their rates are the cheapest. The thing to remember is that the individual properties have the final say. Some will negotiate and others won't. It depends on that hotels management. I also belong to Marriott's program. I was able to get then to reduce the rate from $139 to $72 at the Marriott in Albuquerque NM a few years ago. They gave me the government rate though I didn't qualify for it and they knew it. That was a few years ago. I was able to negotiate room upgrades at the Marriott in Victoria, BC 2 years ago and also at the Marriott in Anaheim this spring. I don't use the Marriott's very often as I prefer the more upscale Hyatt's, Hilton's and others.

The main point is that you don't know until you try. I am not going to guarantee it will work every time but is worth a try. If they won't budge on the rates, then try for free breakfast or room upgrades. These are soft costs for them. I am not talking about the free breakfast normally offered at the cheaper hotels. A lot of the better hotels usually have a breakfast buffet that typically costs $12-25 so getting it for free is like a $24-50 discount off the room for 2 people. The Marriott's have the breakfast buffet. Many of the loyalty programs allow for free room upgrades. Getting an upgrade to a suite is not very difficult if they have them available and don't anticipate selling them out. It also depends a lot on your skill as a negotiator. The main thing is be pleasant and not demanding. Make them understand that you may go elsewhere but don't do it in a threatening manner.

Good luck.


----------



## Cruiser Too

John Cummings said:


> Most of the hotel web sites say that their rates are the cheapest. The thing to remember is that the individual properties have the final say. Some will negotiate and others won't. It depends on that hotels management. I also belong to Marriott's program. I was able to get then to reduce the rate from $139 to $72 at the Marriott in Albuquerque NM a few years ago. They gave me the government rate though I didn't qualify for it and they knew it. That was a few years ago. I was able to negotiate room upgrades at the Marriott in Victoria, BC 2 years ago and also at the Marriott in Anaheim this spring. I don't use the Marriott's very often as I prefer the more upscale Hyatt's, Hilton's and others.
> 
> The main point is that you don't know until you try. I am not going to guarantee it will work every time but is worth a try. If they won't budge on the rates, then try for free breakfast or room upgrades. These are soft costs for them. I am not talking about the free breakfast normally offered at the cheaper hotels. A lot of the better hotels usually have a breakfast buffet that typically costs $12-25 so getting it for free is like a $24-50 discount off the room for 2 people. The Marriott's have the breakfast buffet. Many of the loyalty programs allow for free room upgrades. Getting an upgrade to a suite is not very difficult if they have them available and don't anticipate selling them out. It also depends a lot on your skill as a negotiator. The main thing is be pleasant and not demanding. Make them understand that you may go elsewhere but don't do it in a threatening manner.Good luck.



Thanks Again, John !!!


----------



## asp

I suggest you not be so concerned with the walking distance.  Cabs are not that expensive in Vancouver downtown - we use them all the time, and rarely pay more than $10 - including tip.  Most rides will not cost over $6 unless rush hour, and there is no luggage surcharge.  You will get more of the flavour of Vancouver downtown, that in the farther out areas like Cambie.  

There are a lot of less expensive hotels in downtown areas other than Canada Place - that is really the financial district more than the tourism area.  Try some of the less known hotels on Robson - the Blue Horizon,  Listel, the Pacific Palisades (odd floor plan but suites), the Westin Grand - beautiful suite units but not high occupancy, the Rosedale on Robson, or Georgian Court or Hamtpon Suites on Beatty.  

It was reported here that the nighbourhood of the Rosedale was poor and "all boarded up with closed stores" but actually they were hoarding for construction of residential high rise towers, which are now completing.  Having more foot traffic in the area has improved it significantly

Unfortunately, there are homeless in many areas, but they move around and aren't all that predictable.  Currently, there are very few in the Robson area, because there are new shelters down near the False Creek sea wall.

 Delta  ( a Canadian chain) has Suites on Hastings, not too far from Canada Place, but they are on the edge of the lowest income postal code in Canada.  I personally wouldn't stay there, and I know Vancouver well.  

You could try Granville Island Hotel - there is a little sea ferry to the downtown, and that area has great atmosphere and restaurants.  The cab would cost more to the ship, but less from the airport.  A member of my family used to stay there years ago, but I don't know what it is like now!!

I have stayed in a lot of  hotels around the world, and have seen little difference in a four star in Vancouver, and a four star any where else in North America - particularly in a major brand names. Three stars are a lot less reliable imho - they depend so much on current management and maintenance, so you should consult trip advisor. 

If you are departing on the weekend, then you will find fewer bargains - as there are more ships leaving on the weekends, and most people stay a few days at one end of the cruise.


----------



## Cruiser Too

asp said:


> I suggest you not be so concerned with the walking distance.  Cabs are not that expensive in Vancouver downtown - we use them all the time, and rarely pay more than $10 - including tip.  Most rides will not cost over $6 unless rush hour, and there is no luggage surcharge.  You will get more of the flavour of Vancouver downtown, that in the farther out areas like Cambie......   You could try Granville Island Hotel - there is a little sea ferry to the downtown, and that area has great atmosphere and restaurants.  The cab would cost more to the ship, but less from the airport........  If you are departing on the weekend, then you will find fewer bargains - as there are more ships leaving on the weekends, and most people stay a few days at one end of the cruise.



AT LAST... another reply from a Canadian !!!  
I believe only one other "native" replied to my inquiry.

And you answered a question I asked in my original post regarding the cost of taxi's.

Other tips from you were equally helpful in my quest.

I looked at several of the hotels you mentioned but... 
eliminated them because they weren't "walking distance" to Canada Place.
Now.... I'll take another peek at them.
As I recall, some were pretty "pricey"
but it may have been the website I used.

Re: "_The cab would cost more to the ship, but less from the airport_"

Could you elaborate of this ???  

Re: "_If you are departing on the weekend, then you will find fewer bargains_"

We'll set sail on a Sunday...
thus, I'm looking for a hotel checking in Tuesday or Wednesday BEFORE boarding ship.

Thanks... Doug


----------



## pianodinosaur

We had a very good time at the Sheraton Wall Centre.


----------



## Cruiser Too

pianodinosaur said:


> We had a very good time at the Sheraton Wall Centre.



Thank you Piano Dinosaur !!!


----------



## asp

Doug.Kaya said:


> Re: "_The cab would cost more to the ship, but less from the airport_"
> 
> Could you elaborate of this ???
> 
> Re: "_If you are departing on the weekend, then you will find fewer bargains_"



The airport is south of Vancouver, on an island in the Fraser River Estuary. to get to Downtown Vancouver, you will travel  north through a largely residential area to False Creek, then cross bridges to Downtown.  Canada Place cruise ship terminal is on the south side of Burrard Inlet. 

Granville Island is on the south side of False Creek, hence a cheaper taxi ride from the airport.  However, to get to Downtown and Canada Place, the taxi would be more than from a downtown hotel.

We visit Vancouver often, and occasionally go to the Kingston Hotel, which is really just a big restaurant with a sunny quiet patio to us.  It is located in an older hotel that is marketed as a European style B&B hotel, but we haven't been into that part.

The Kingston is in a respectable area of Downtown, not far from the corner of Granville & Georgia - considered the "centre" of downtown Vancouver.  You would likely want a cab if you have "cruise luggage".  The Kingston is showing doubles including breakfast for $65 to $155.  You may be able to bargain this down a little for the mid week nights, but not likely the Saturday night.

Thinking on this - lots of people in Vancouver, wheel their luggage through town - it is not a "dressed up" or formal city,  with a large population living in the downtown area, and you could easily walk from there to the Cruise Ship terminal from the Kingston.   We have walked a similar distance with small amounts of luggage many times, during day time.  At night, I don't like to walk with luggage in any city.

Another hint to a timeshare person - if you like to be able to skip restaurant style eating sometimes (you will later be on a cruise anyways afterall) this area of Robson Street between the Kingston and the Rosedale has lots of different fast foods you may not have seen before.  Lots of great pizza by the slice, crepes, sushi, termpura,  and cooked Japanese food (my favourite is Ebi Ten - which has a long line up every lunch hour),  wraps, noodle houses, and of course, McDonalds, Starbucks times two, Subway.  The hub of them is the Library - the building that was designed to look like you are in Rome.  There are also two grocery stores in those couple of blocks, an IGA with full groceries, take out food and ice creams, and also a Korean grocery - (name escapes me, south side of Robson, upstairs, starts with an H).  The Korean grocery is worth a "cultural" vist - lots of foods you may never had seen, and good take out.  

If you like that sort of thing, go further down Robson to Beatty, turn north, and at the "Chinatown steps" next to the Skytrain, go down the steps, and left into the major Chinese grocer T&T.  This is a huge store, with live fish tanks, and an incredible Oriental flavour.  You are then at the entrance to walk through Vancouver's traditional Chinatown!

Vancouver also has a 1/2 price ticket outlet in the Tourist bureau at 200 Burrard, near the Cruise Ship terminal.

Hope you enjoy your stay!  I was born there, and it is still my favourite city!


----------



## Cruiser Too

ASP:

Thank You... Thank You... *Thank You !!!!*


----------



## labguides

Fairmont is within walking distance. It may be a little over your price range, but location is great.


----------



## Cruiser Too

labguides said:


> Fairmont is within walking distance. It may be a little over your price range, but location is great.



Hi LabGuides  

The Fairmont sounds ideal but... unfortunately for us, cost is a factor.


----------



## charford

I can't find the post that mentioned the NFAF code, but I wanted to thank whoever posted it. We're going on a cruise in August. Two days ago, I was able to book a room at the Fairmont for 2 nights for 50% of the regular rate.


----------



## Cruiser Too

charford said:


> I can't find the post that mentioned the NFAF code, but I wanted to thank whoever posted it. We're going on a cruise in August. Two days ago, I was able to book a room at the Fairmont for 2 nights for 50% of the regular rate.



Jolly Good for you !!!

That code was post #2..... by our Moderator: BevL

Enjoy your cruise and room !

Bon Voyage !!! :rofl:


----------



## BevL

charford said:


> I can't find the post that mentioned the NFAF code, but I wanted to thank whoever posted it. We're going on a cruise in August. Two days ago, I was able to book a room at the Fairmont for 2 nights for 50% of the regular rate.



You may want to check the looooong post over on flyertalk.com in the hotel deals.  I believe in addition to using the NFAF code, you need the employee number of a Fairmont employee.  There are some on that board that will email you their number, but just be sure you've done everything right to get that rate.

I haven't actually used it myself.

Bev


----------



## Cruiser Too

BevL said:


> You may want to check the looooong post over on flyertalk.com in the hotel deals.  I believe in addition to using the NFAF code, you need the employee number of a Fairmont employee.  There are some on that board that will email you their number, but just be sure you've done everything right to get that rate..... I haven't actually used it myself.  Bev



Very Interesting !!!!  

Hopefully "charford" will respond.


----------



## charford

Thanks for the heads up. The hotel's website didn't ask for any additional info. 

I'll head over to flyertalk now to get my secret password.


----------



## Cruiser Too

charford said:


> Thanks for the heads up. The hotel's website didn't ask for any additional info.   I'll head over to flyertalk now to get my secret password.



That's very odd.... 
Hopefully you won't need a "secret password" (employee-number)

Wouldn't it be awkward if they ask you for your employee-number at check-in ?

Yikes !!!! What if they asked for your employee-id card !!!  

Hopefully, someone on flyertalk will clear the air on this.

Please keep us posted re: your research on flyertalk !!!

Good Luck !!!

Doug


----------



## BevL

Doug.Kaya said:


> That's very odd....
> Hopefully you won't need a "secret password" (employee-number)
> 
> Wouldn't it be awkward if they ask you for your employee-number at check-in ?
> 
> Yikes !!!! What if they asked for your employee-id card !!!
> 
> Hopefully, someone on flyertalk will clear the air on this.
> 
> Please keep us posted re: your research on flyertalk !!!
> 
> Good Luck !!!
> 
> Doug



IT's a Friends and Family rate so you need the ID number of an employee.  There is a very long, multipage thread on flyertalk about this. There is at least one employee who has been giving FTers his number to use and there have been no reported problems.


----------



## John Cummings

BevL said:


> IT's a Friends and Family rate so you need the ID number of an employee.  There is a very long, multipage thread on flyertalk about this. There is at least one employee who has been giving FTers his number to use and there have been no reported problems.



This is very dishonest. You are cheating. I certainly wouldn't do this regardless of the chance of being caught.


----------



## John Cummings

*Negotiating.*

Doug,

It is ironic that after our discussion on negotiating, there is an article about it in the latest "Consumer's Report" magazine. They agree that people should negotiate with the hotels and their survey shows that 86% of the people that did were successful. In fact they urge people to negotiate with almost all vendors regardless of the product.


----------



## BevL

John Cummings said:


> This is very dishonest. You are cheating. I certainly wouldn't do this regardless of the chance of being caught.



I'm not sure if you've read the thread on Flyertalk.  It's not a question of "being caught."  If you have a booking ID, it's legitimate.

However, I suppose that every individual has their own comfort level, both in assessing risk and commenting on the morality of others.

JMHO.


----------



## John Cummings

BevL said:


> I'm not sure if you've read the thread on Flyertalk.  It's not a question of "being caught."  If you have a booking ID, it's legitimate.
> 
> However, I suppose that every individual has their own comfort level, both in assessing risk and commenting on the morality of others.
> 
> JMHO.



I am sure that if the Hotel knew about it, they wouldn't be very pleased. No matter how one views it, it is still cheating.


----------



## Cruiser Too

John Cummings said:


> Doug,  It is ironic that after our discussion on negotiating, there is an article about it in the latest "Consumer's Report" magazine. They agree that people should negotiate with the hotels and their survey shows that 86% of the people that did were successful. In fact they urge people to negotiate with almost all vendors regardless of the product.



Count my attempt in the 14% category.

I checked the rates (online) at a Vancouver hotel.
Then I sent an email..... 
(without mentioning I was bound on a cruise, hoping to increase my odds of getting a lower rate)
inquiring about accommodations...
I received a reply that quoted the same rate on their website.

I responded with a "song and dance" asking for a room with a slightly lower rate.

I received a very curt reply: 
"CAD$155 plus tax per night is our best rate."


----------



## Cruiser Too

BevL said:


> IT's a Friends and Family rate so you need the ID number of an employee.  There is a very long, multipage thread on flyertalk about this. There is at least one employee who has been giving FTers his number to use and there have been no reported problems.



Hi BevL  

Holy Moly !!!

That thread was a whopping 73 pages l-o-n-g  
I read the first 5 pages and skipped to the end.
I'm convinced it's authentic.
Requested a "Booker ID".

Hopefully, I receive one.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## Cruiser Too

*We're Bacccccck !!!!*

Had a fantastic time in Vancouver and on our cruise !!!:rofl: 

Thank You EVERYONE !!!!  

*In summation: *

Used Priceline and got three nights at Sheraton Wall Centre (19th Floor) for $120CND/Per Night.
Took "_The Airporter_" bus (May they rest in Peace) to the Sheraton.
Walked all over on days 1 & 3
Purchased a 1-Day Pass on Day-2 and used Vancouver's fantastic SkyTrain, Buses and Sea Bus
Enjoyed many, many delicious meals...
Walked from Sheraton to Canada Place to board ship...
Cruised to Ketchikan and Juneau then headed due South for San Francisco
Disembarked Ship in SF at 8:00AM....
SF Muni Street Car to BART Station...
BART to home town...
Taxi home and arrived at our front door 9:30AM


----------



## Cathyb

Doug: How did you manage your luggage on the SF street car -- wasn't it crowded?  Congrats on your master planning sans an auto!


----------



## Cruiser Too

HI CathyB  



Cathyb said:


> Doug: How did you manage your luggage on the SF street car -- wasn't it crowded?



First... it was a SUNDAY morning, not even the tourist were "up and about".
Secondly, we travel light. Just two small cases with wheels and one gym "grip".
And thirdly, and our favorite, NCL's FreeStyle cruising means we don't have to have tons of dressy "dining-room clothing"  



Cathyb said:


> .....Congrats on your master planning sans an auto!



Thanks... we also used an airport shuttle from our house to SFO for the flight up to Vancouver.


----------



## pianodinosaur

Doug.Kaya:

Glad you had such a good time.  We found the Sheraton Wall Centre to be very reasonable in price with an excellent location and service.  We did our booking last year through the Starwood website. I hope you were able to use a Starwood AmEx and earn SPG points for your stay.  I do not own a TS with Starwood but I find that Starwood has a pretty good customer loyalty program. I think that HHonors is managed even better.  We chose the Sheraton Wall Centre mainly because of price and location.  Our expectations were greatly exceeded.


----------



## Cruiser Too

pianodinosaur said:


> Doug.Kaya:
> 
> Glad you had such a good time.  We found the Sheraton Wall Centre to be very reasonable in price with an excellent location and service.  We did our booking last year through the Starwood website. I hope you were able to use a Starwood AmEx and earn SPG points for your stay.  I do not own a TS with Starwood but I find that Starwood has a pretty good customer loyalty program. I think that HHonors is managed even better.  We chose the Sheraton Wall Centre mainly because of price and location.  Our expectations were greatly exceeded.



Regarding SPG points...
we're spread too thin already.
Our primary "points" system is "Marriott Rewards",
which is going down-hill in a hand-basket !!! 

Previously we stayed at the Renaissance Harbourside.
Which isn't as nice as the Sheraton.
Being further south from the piers, allowed us to explore other areas like Davie Street.

We used a "green" feature at Sheraton that gave us a $5 coupon for each day we skipped house-keeping service.
Used it on our final morning for room service breakfast.


----------

